# Modbus



## pvbrowser (26 August 2009)

Modbus arbeitet ja nach dem Master/Slave Prinzip.

Wenn man nun eine Master SPS + mehrere Slave SPS hat,
wie wird dann eine Visualisierung angeschlossen ?
(Das System soll auch bei ausgeschalteter Visualisierung autark laufen)

1. Muss/kann die Visualisierung als Slave konfiguriert werden ?

oder

2. Gibt es SPS'en mit 2 Modbus Interfaces, wobei eins zur Anbindung an die Visualisierung benutzt werden kann und das zweite zur Kommunikation innerhalb des Feldes ?


----------



## Controllfreak (26 August 2009)

Anschaulicher wird die Funktionsweise des MODBUS mit den Begriffen Client/Server. Der Server stellt die Daten bereit, der Client fragt die Daten an und setzt Sollwerte. Der Client ist sozusagen der Master, der Server der Slave. Nun kann es viele Slaves und auch mehrere Master geben. Der Master übernimmt IMHO keine Netzmanagement-Aufgaben. 

Die Visu muss also Master bzw. Client sein. Du kannst eine SPS auch so konfigurieren, dass sie gleichzeitig Master und Slave ist. Sie kann so z.B. Daten aus dem Feld sammeln und vorverdichten.


----------



## pvbrowser (26 August 2009)

Nach meinem Wissen kann es am Modbus nur 1 Master geben.

Wenn es eine SPS gibt, die schon Master ist (z.B. über Modbus auf I/O zugreift), 

dann muss die Visualisierung doch zum Slave gemacht werden
oder
man braucht einen 2-ten Modbus, an dem die Visualisierung Master ist und die SPS Slave.


----------



## Kieler (26 August 2009)

*Zwischenfrage*

Welche Art von Modbus hast Du:

Modbus seriell (RS232)
Modbus Plus (RS485)
Modbus on TCP (Ethernet)


----------



## Lars Weiß (26 August 2009)

Die Visu sollte sinnvollerweise Modbus Master sein (bzw. bei Modbus/TCP Client).

So ist es z.B. bei Visam und WinCC auch.


----------



## Controllfreak (26 August 2009)

Bei MODBUS RTU gibt es nur einen Master; bei MODBUS TCP ist es jedoch möglich dass ein MODBUS Server mehrere Client Verbindungen annehmen kann.


----------



## pvbrowser (26 August 2009)

Controllfreak schrieb:


> Bei MODBUS RTU gibt es nur einen Master; bei MODBUS TCP ist es jedoch möglich dass ein MODBUS Server mehrere Client Verbindungen annehmen kann.


Das ist ja schon mal gut.
Wäre noch die Frage ...
Kennt jemand SPS'en, die sowohl einen TCP/Ethernet Port als auch einen RS485 Port für weitere Modbus Teilnehmer an Bord haben ?


----------



## Controllfreak (26 August 2009)

z.B. SABO PLM 700, WAGO IPC oder Beckhoff IPC


----------



## paula23 (26 August 2009)

Ich hatte mal von VIPA eine 200er die konnte das.

Generell sollte man aber unterscheiden zwischen Master/Slave und Server/Client. Das sind Begriffe aus unterschiedlichen Technologien.

Bsp. Ein Master fordert an, ein Server stellt zur Verfügung. ( Entspricht auch der Definition der Namen) Dementsprechend sieht hier auch der Protokollaufbau anders aus.

Servus.


----------



## pvbrowser (26 August 2009)

Danke für die Hinweise


----------



## doelckenbeck (3 Oktober 2009)

*Literatur*

Hallo,
ich suche detaillierte Informationen zum Modbusprotokoll und kann nicht so recht was finden. Es wäre super, wenn mir jemand Internetseiten und Bücher empfehlen könnte.


----------



## Mobi (3 Oktober 2009)

Wie detailliert?

Schonmal bei Wiki geguckt.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modbus


----------



## Lars Weiß (3 Oktober 2009)

Ich habe nach dieser Beschreibung programmiert:

http://www.vipa.de/uploads/tx_sbdownloader/hb97d_im_06-29.pdf

Ab Seite 324


----------



## doelckenbeck (4 Oktober 2009)

Diese Seiten hab ich mir schon angesehen. Ich brauche aber sehr ausführliche Infos für eine Ausarbeitung über Modbus im Vergleich zu einer RS232. Hab da auch schon ein Buch gefunden, nur weiß ich nicht genau ob mich das weiterbringt. Bussysteme in der Automatisierungs- und Prozesstechnik, heißt es.


----------



## eYe (4 Oktober 2009)

doelckenbeck schrieb:


> Diese Seiten hab ich mir schon angesehen. Ich brauche aber sehr ausführliche Infos für eine Ausarbeitung über Modbus im Vergleich zu einer RS232. Hab da auch schon ein Buch gefunden, nur weiß ich nicht genau ob mich das weiterbringt. Bussysteme in der Automatisierungs- und Prozesstechnik, heißt es.



Modbus ist nur ein Protokoll, so wie CANbus, Profibus etc. Das heißt die Daten werden über eine definierte Struktur übertragen und nach bestimmten Kriterien geprüft, etc.
RS232 hingegen beschreibt denphysikalischen Aufbau der Übertragungsleitung. RS232 z.B. ist physikalisch nur für Punkt zu Punkt Verbindungen geeignet, im Gegensatz zu RS485/RS422 welches meherer Teilnehmer auf einer Leitung ermöglicht.

Betreiben kann man das Modbusprotokoll sowohl auf RS232 und RS485/RS422.

Hier eine von vielen guten Seiten zum Modbus: http://www.lammertbies.nl/comm/info/modbus.html


----------



## doelckenbeck (4 Oktober 2009)

OK, danke für die Info. Ich werd mal versuchen mich da einzuarbeiten. Für weitere Informationen bin ich immer dankbar.


----------



## doelckenbeck (4 Oktober 2009)

Das heißt also, dass das Modbusprotokoll auch mit RS232 arbeiten kann, aber nicht muss? Wird das verwendete Protokoll also durch die Geräte bestimmt? Versteh ich das richtig?


----------



## Lars Weiß (4 Oktober 2009)

doelckenbeck schrieb:


> Das heißt also, dass das Modbusprotokoll auch mit RS232 arbeiten kann, aber nicht muss? Wird das verwendete Protokoll also durch die Geräte bestimmt? Versteh ich das richtig?



Es gibt nicht nur Modbus/TCP, sondern auch z.B. Modbus/RTU, das auf der psys. Schnittstelle RS232 oder RS485 arbeitet.

Hier beschrieben ab Seite 72:

http://www.vipa.de/uploads/tx_sbdownloader/HB97d_cp_09-26_01.pdf


----------



## denbelg (4 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

Du kannst ein Netzwerk configurieren mit den SPS als modbus-master (modbus seriel zb RS485) un alle andere Teilnehmer als Modbus-Slave.
(Magelis HMI zb von Schneider Electric kann mann einfach als Modbus-Slave configurieren) Problem ist die Geschwindigkeit... Der SPS muss alle Teilnehmer unterfragen und das dauert lange....Es ist auch oft nicht einfach zu programmieren....
Ein technisch bessere Auflösung ist ein Netzwerk mit Modbus-TCPIP ethernet.
Mit Schneider Electric SPSe und HMIs einfach zu configurieren

Mfg

Chris


----------



## MarkusP (12 Oktober 2009)

doelckenbeck schrieb:


> Es wäre super, wenn mir jemand Internetseiten und Bücher empfehlen könnte.


 
http://www.modbus.org

LG

Markus.


----------

